# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Is overeem on roids???

## roid_rage

What do you guys think.. I know its a pretty easy question, but theres actually ppl who think that hes all natural... 

What do you guys think HGH + insulin ??? may be some fast short acting ester like test susp? cycling on and off correctly?

----------


## pskyle

I'd say he is but you never know. Until there he gets tested positive we won't know for sure.

----------


## WHOADY4SHOADY

He definitely was, but really who cares?

----------


## yannick35

Yes for sure, why do you think he got big like that to fight in K-1, because over in Japan they don't test fighters. For strikeforce he had to be clean, because strikeforce usually test there fighters same as UFC.

Credit must be given where its deserved, he as gotten a lot better over the years, at some point i really tough he was done, after losing 3 fights in a row, but he got back on the bandwagon.

Who knows maybe UFC might get an interest in him, strikeforce is very dry in term of heavyweights.

----------


## supermanfw

he was tested before and after his fight ....i dont get why people think overeem is on the juice when he just gained 35 pounds in a 3 YEAR PEROID ...where frank mir gain 35 pounds is a 5 month peroid lol ...all honesty i think he is clean but if he is on anything im guessing hgh

----------


## WHOADY4SHOADY

^^^^^^Who said Mir was clean?

----------


## J-Dogg

I think he is, but I think you could make a case that he's not.

Given that he trains for MMA/K1 though, and not body building, I'd assume he is.

When he lost to shogun, he was long, but still have a very good muscular structure and cut 15lbs to fight at 205.

----------


## J-Dogg

I think he is, but I think you could make a case that he's not.

Given that he trains for MMA/K1 though, and not body building, I'd assume he is.

When he lost to shogun, he was long, but still have a very good muscular structure and cut 15lbs to fight at 205.

----------


## roid_rage

> he was tested before and after his fight ....i dont get why people think overeem is on the juice when he just gained 35 pounds in a 3 YEAR PEROID ...where frank mir gain 35 pounds is a 5 month peroid lol ...all honesty i think he is clean but if he is on anything im guessing hgh


because he put on 35 pounds of muscle in 3 years while being a MMA fighter and k1 fighter full time, go ask in the main forum how many of them do MMA training and k1 training while building fase... His cardio training will kill his gains.

----------


## quarry206

> *he was tested before and after his fight* ....i dont get why people think overeem is on the juice when he just gained 35 pounds in a 3 YEAR PEROID ...where frank mir gain 35 pounds is a 5 month peroid lol ...all honesty i think he is clean but if he is on anything im guessing hgh


the point is that he trained and fought over seas since 2007.. and thereofre the past three years he was not tested..

we are not saying that he didn't clear the drug test come fight time with bret rogers. merely that he was the three years proir..

but he isn't the only steroid freak. and i think though he seem to be a very good fighter, i think the biggest thing in the rogers fight is rogers proved that he knew nothing about fighting from his back.. my god rogers could have grabbed an arm many times and instead laid there.

----------


## WHOADY4SHOADY

> because he put on 35 pounds of muscle in 3 years while being a MMA fighter and k1 fighter full time, go ask in the main forum how many of them do MMA training and k1 training while building fase... His cardio training will kill his gains.


+1

You would think this would be common sense by now.

----------


## yannick35

Impossible to get a body like that naturally, is neck is very swollen the effect of testosteron, he almost got a bodybuilder shape in is K1 fight.

As for Mir well he gained a lot of weight but he was not as defined as overeem. Not sure if Mir used or not tough.

As for Rogers well he still as a lot to learn, and showed the same as Kimbo if taken down he cannot do nothing. Still Kimbo did get better with is UFC training.

I dont know how strikeforce will survive because most of there good fighters will sign with UFC soon, Shields, Musasi, and there remaining fighters are a bit of the b grade of course except a few like Diaz, Fedor ...???? and other selected few.

----------


## Cotto333

Just because he passes drugs tests it doesnt mean he hasnt took anything.
Mariusz Pudzianowski was clean in WSM untill one time he took his gear too late and failed a drug test I think it was in 2006

----------


## BgMc31

> Just because he passes drugs tests it doesnt mean he hasnt took anything.
> Mariusz Pudzianowski was clean in WSM untill one time he took his gear too late and failed a drug test I think it was in 2006


Mariusz was never clean in any strongman contest, much less any of his WSM appearances. The year the WSM tested, it wasn't for PEDs (performance enhancers), it was for rec drugs. Mariusz tested positive for cocaine. None of the major strongman contests test for AAS.

----------


## RonCarlston

it's pretty obvious hes done some roids. it was legal in his hometown and he wasn't being tested for it. why wouldn't he?

just because he IS being tested currently, doesn't mean he isn't still cycling on and off just in time to pass the tests.

----------


## devilduckizer09

just lol just lol

----------


## WHOADY4SHOADY

He is super clean. I bet he doesnt even lift weights.

----------


## shaihulud7

He passes all the drug test... I think he probably did along with Lesnar, Carwin and 90% of those guys.

----------


## paleocaveman

He's all natural. Heard he's on a strict diet of genetically modified beef, ostrich eggs and hippo milk.

----------


## Frank egg white

Guess its been confirmed by now  :Smilie:

----------


## Frank egg white

Hippo milk?? Lol...just now sunk in!

----------


## fender08

I've always heard about the roids but idk. He is on an insane diet. I've heard it consist of horse meat and other high protein meats

----------


## BG

Old thread but reminded of the days when we had much better members.......

----------


## fender08

Oh damn I didn't even notice.

----------


## mauler

years old thread but in his time lol he defo must of been, most are imho

----------


## Estoy

He is of course. He has been caught a couple of times now and besides that, if you look at his physique over the years, you see that he has changed drastically. His physique is the type that gets all the girls on the beach, lol.

----------


## jesse4466

They are all on them . The ones who get caught are just unlucky.

----------


## blake702

Obviously he is .. his test levels showed that he was on something when he failed his drug test. 
have you seen his pride pics vs now? 
google him in pride vs him in ufc. either way it's impressive! it's a huge change in only a few years!

----------

